# Jack Dempsey Pair Eggs/Lip locking photos



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

My female Jack Dempsey finally laid eggs. Here are some photos of everything. As soon as the light on the tank turned off she started lip locking the male aggressively. She is tending to the eggs very well but the male doesnt seem to be doing his job just yet. In fact it would appear like he can't be bothered with it all. I have new respect for female cichlids, she is much smaller than the male but was pushing him easily when they were lip locking. Tough lady. Enjoy.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks - some of the eggs are turning white so I guess they are in-fertile.

The Fish Guy - why do they immediately start lip locking when the light goes out and then when the light comes back on they stop and go back to being friendly? Kinda strange behavior?


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Video here of them guarding their eggs


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

great looking pair! i'm still growing mine out, trying to get a breeding pair :thumb:


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

ebjdftw - how big are yours now?

I kind of cheated I have grown the female since she was half an inch but I rescued the male only a week ago and already they are a pair it is great.


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

Mine are still small but the largest one is about 3 inches now? Maybe a little smaller. I posted some picture of him (I think its a him as the spangling on his jaw seems to be spreading out as he grows and not filling in, plus the fact he's the biggest jack and the one who hogs the most food) on the photography board. There's 6 of them in a 55 right now but I'm not planning on keeping them all. My lfs is really good at rehoming fish, they've been really nice about it, plus they seem interested in any fry I don't want when I get them going, as they do not have a steady supply of jds for some reason.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I do know that statistcly I have gotten my gd's to breed by covering the tank. MAybe yours think they're being watched when the light is on. Don't know really... Just keep a close eye on them. THe chances of them succeding are low so be prepared for failure since this is her first time. If they do fail, he might want to take it out on her so watch em good.


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah you were right - eggs have pretty much all died off now. She is still defending them. Hopefully I will get some fry at some point. Or maybe the male is just to old? How old would you say fishguy, if you had to have a guess?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Don't know, but I can say that he should be good for atleast 7 years...


----------



## Nano Cichlids (Sep 19, 2010)

You have a heat pair. :thumb: mine currently have a spawn of about 200 or so. There both carry the Blue Gene so should get a nice amount off EBJD out this. Sorry this spawn didn't work for you but they'll do it again for sure good luck


----------

